# The most magical chocolate shop on earth



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 23, 2014)

_OOH Choccy i'll have to grab Di and go visit this yummo, they are very artistic in their presentation of everything just lovely_


----------



## Falcon (Mar 23, 2014)

Just think; Pastry as an art medium ! And all done with bare hands.


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _OOH Choccy i'll have to grab Di and go visit this yummo, they are very artistic in their presentation of everything just lovely_



Almost too pretty to eat....almost!layful:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


>


I'd like a shot at that bunny...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)

Gael said:


> I'd like a shot at that bunny...


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



:chocolate:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



How cool were those scenes? She influenced so many female comedians to follow!

She tried the healthy route, but should have stuck with the chocolates:


----------



## Fern (Mar 23, 2014)

The silky oak chocolate factory in Napier.
http://www.silkyoakchocs.co.nz


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

Fern said:


> The silky oak chocolate factory in Napier.
> http://www.silkyoakchocs.co.nz



My kinda place!:yes:


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcH_p1vfD1g


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 26, 2014)

LOL I am so craving chocolate right now.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2014)

GmaEllen said:


> LOL I am so craving chocolate right now.


----------

